# sailing ship WESTGATE



## Norman Brouwer (Feb 15, 2007)

I am currently putting together a history of the full-rigged ship WESTGATE built in Liverpool in 1885 and scuttled as a derelict in the North Atlantic in May 1920. Her builders were R. & J. Evans. Her owners were Samuel R. Chadwick & John Prichard; Gracie, Beazely & Co.; John Stewart (I have the published history); and parties in Mobile, Alabama. I also have her crew lists and logs from Memorial University; her captains' careers from the Guildhall Library; letters about her published in Sea Breezes Magazine; and a number of photos. So far I have little on her builders or her owners prior to John Stewart. Any further leads would be appreciated.


----------



## Wildbridge1 (Nov 10, 2019)

Hello Norman, have just jumped every imaginable hoop to navigate the software surrounding this forum and joining.
My Grandfather sailed aboard Clipper Westgate and I would enjoy knowing anything about the ship. I know it's a late, iron sailing ship which served Australia and broke records and is therefore significant. I have a copy of a letter written by my Grandfather while moored in Sydney in 1897.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome.
Some basic links for you.
https://www.crewlist.org.uk/data/vi...STGATE&steamsail=Sail&year=1897+&submit=enter

Search Crew Agreements with official number 91188
https://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=91188

Lloyds Register 1897
http://www.archive.org/stream/lloydsregisters27unkngoog#page/n438/mode/2up

Details from her Registry
https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C10338287

Trove Australian newspapers
https://trove.nla.gov.au/newspaper/...w+South+Wales&sortby=dateAsc&l-title=35&s=380

Photograph

https://photosofthepast.com.au/collections/photos/eras/ship-westgate-built-1885/

regards
Roger


----------



## Wildbridge1 (Nov 10, 2019)

Thanks Roger. You may be interested to know or you may know already that their was a murder aboard the Westgate while it was docked at Millers Point. I'll scan the letter I have when I've a minute, and share it.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

https://trove.nla.gov.au/newspaper/...New+South+Wales|||sortby=dateAsc|||l-title=35

regards
Roger


----------



## Wildbridge1 (Nov 10, 2019)

That's one hell of a description of the event, isn't it, Thank you, Roger.


----------

